# Decoder install in a Hartland 4-4-0



## rbr (Apr 27, 2014)

Everyone,

I'm not sure where to start, but I would like to purchase a Hartland 4-4-0 Jupiter locomotive. They advertise it as DCC ready. When I spoke with the designer, Phil Jensen, he said that all of the wires go back to the tender shell and they unplug so that you can easily have access to all of the wires. 
So, has anyone ever done this? What brand, model of decoder do you use? How hard is it for a beginner? I would also like to add sound.

thanks,


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have a DCC system yet and if so what mfg.
Wen powering the decoder the first time, make sure you have rechecked the motor and track leads for no connection to each other and then place a 30 ohm 5 watt resistor in series to the track to limit the current in case of an unknown problem in the wiring for the initial checkout.

All decoders can work with almost any systems, and there are known reasons why some are not fully compatible. I found sound activation issues such as the LGB MTS system only has functions 0-9 whereas many other systems have 0-19 and some as many as 30 function keys.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

rbr, the Hartland products are very easy to install decoders. The 4-4-0's tender comes apart very easily and the leads from the track are easy to hook to which ever decoder you choose. I've done a number of them with battery power and CREST REVOLUTION receivers. 

Any good DCC decoder should be as easy to install.


----------

